# Honda Rancher 420



## 13ptbuck (Sep 15, 2011)

Looking at getting one.  Trying to decide between 4x4, and 4x2.  Foot shift or Es.  Anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## germag (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep. I have a 2007 4x2 ES. I love it. It is probably the best machine I've ever owned...except maybe a 1998 Yamaha 350 Big Bear that got stolen from me.


----------



## JohnK (Sep 15, 2011)

I have one and it's pretty good. (4wd and foot shift) I always said I didn't need 4wd, but you do. Once you need 4wd it's a no brainer.
The 420 is a big improvement over anything I've had. On the coldest mornings, I hit the key and it runs like a top.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't let the ES scare you.  Some have bad things to say about them, but they're unwarranted.  It isn't a difficult swap if you ever want to get rid of the ES.

2wd will have a better turning radius.  Can always get a winch if you need it.


----------



## germag (Sep 15, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Don't let the ES scare you.  Some have bad things to say about them, but they're unwarranted.  It isn't a difficult swap if you ever want to get rid of the ES.
> 
> 2wd will have a better turning radius.  Can always get a winch if you need it.



That's exactly right...I have a winch on mine and I've never missed the 4wd. I sold a Polaris 600 Sportsman 4wd to buy this one. The 420 is a lot lighter and more maneuverable for getting deer out of the woods, and has all the power you'll ever need.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 15, 2011)

BIL let me use his 2wd a bit for workdays. He had factory treads and it did very well. Got it stuck 1 time. A few minutes on the ratchet had it out nicely.

He upgraded to a very aggressive tread tire and it was As good as most of his friends 4wds. Wench was added to top it off.

It was an 07.


----------



## 13ptbuck (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I had a big bear 2wd with a winch.  I never got into anything I couldn't get out of.  I used the winch 2-3 times.  I was worried about the es failing and being stranded.  I was considering the 4x4 for putting in food plots.  I was thinking of getting a ground hog and I thought it might be better to have a    4x4 for it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 15, 2011)

Get the 4x4...4 wheelers are for off road and will almost always be used off road.  You will be in some predicaments on occasions when you are glad you have it.


----------



## germag (Sep 15, 2011)

13ptbuck said:


> Thanks guys.  I had a big bear 2wd with a winch.  I never got into anything I couldn't get out of.  I used the winch 2-3 times.  I was worried about the es failing and being stranded.  I was considering the 4x4 for putting in food plots.  I was thinking of getting a ground hog and I thought it might be better to have a    4x4 for it.



Yeah, if you're going to be using it like that, I'd go ahead and get 4wd. The ES has been very dependable for me...but I don't abuse the machine either. I don't take it mudding or anything like that...I never submarine it. I don't baby it, I use it, but I don't abuse it.


----------



## cmfireman (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got an 07' Rancher 420 4x4 Manual shift.  The fuel injection is GREAT!

20 degrees outside, turn key, wait on red light to go out, press button, vrooom!

I do have one minor complaint on the manual shift, the lever is picky sometimes about engaging on a shift from 1-2 or 2-3rd gears.  I need to adjust the automatic clutch and see if that helps any.

 It also backfires on a downshift in the higher RPM range going downhill. Scared the bajeebus out of me the first few times.

Also, the rear rack isn't very friendly if you want to mount a  15 or 25 gallon sprayer on it, because there is no bar directly behind the seat so the sprayer wants to roll. I fix this by putting a cushion under the front of the sprayer.

I love it, just thought I would nitpick so you would be aware.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 16, 2011)

Agree with all above.  If you're going to be using implements, the 4wd would be helpful.  

With tready tires, you have to work to get a 4 wheeler stuck.


----------



## mat280 (Sep 22, 2011)

*es rancher*

I had the es 4x4 never had a single minutes trouble out of it. I had the ground hog and I know for a fact you'll need the 4x4. The ground hog raises your rear wheels slightly off the ground.


----------



## germag (Sep 22, 2011)

cmfireman said:


> I've got an 07' Rancher 420 4x4 Manual shift.  The fuel injection is GREAT!
> 
> 20 degrees outside, turn key, wait on red light to go out, press button, vrooom!
> 
> ...



That backfire on high RPM downshifts has been a problem since the beginning with the fuel injected 420's. It will just about make you jump off the machine when it happens. I thought someone shot me the first time.


----------



## Tank1202 (Sep 23, 2011)

The 420 is a great ride, I'm a Honda guy, but depending on how hard the ground is, the 420 might not be enough to use the ground hog. Most 4 wheeler forums suggest a 500 or bigger. Just something to think about.


----------



## one hogman (Sep 25, 2011)

13ptbuck said:


> Looking at getting one.  Trying to decide between 4x4, and 4x2.  Foot shift or Es.  Anybody have any experience with them?



If you haven't already bought, I highly recommend the ES, you get full floorboards with it to protect your feet in the bad stuff and it is so much easier that foot shifting, I would also get the selectable four wheel drive, no it won't turn around as easy as a 4x2 but if you get into some nasty places you will be glad you have it, I have an 02 Foreman 450 ES 4x4 and it has been one great machine!!!


----------



## SCPO (Sep 28, 2011)

i've got a 2008 4x4 with elect shift. i've had to use the 4wheel drive a few times and glad i  had it. really like the fuel injection.


----------



## arrowslanger evo (Oct 13, 2011)

I have two 09 ES 4x4's  and have never had a problem with either one and absolutely love these machines. No matter how cold it is they always start first time you hit the start button. Sound investment.


----------



## M80 (Oct 17, 2011)

Make sure you do your best to find a fuel injected atv. This ethanol is really killing the honda's carb.  In our fleet we have about 10 of these ranchers and if they sit more than two months without running a while they have to be pulled, cleaned, and blown out.

Definenatly would recommend 4 wheel drive, try backing up a hill covered with leaves, just a little hill with 2wd trying to recover a deer.

The perfect one would be selectable 2 and 4 wheel drive with fuel injection.  Always use ethanol treatment in your fuel.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 17, 2011)

A buddy of mine let me borrow his 4x2 foot shift.  I rode my buddy's ES 4x4 and there's a big difference between the two.  I noticed sometimes with the foot shift under certain conditions I tend to pick my foot up causing it to go into neutral and rev because I'm not picking up high enough to shift it.  

The ES was a little bit of a pain trying to remember to shift with thumb but it's a lot better in my opinion.  I had some issues with the foot shift getting stuck in a gear and wouldn't go into neutral.  There was no question with the ES it would go into neutral easy.


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 20, 2011)

I bought a 2000 rancher 350 es 2wd new.  It has towed a disc and hauled way too much weight and is still going.  

Never had a problem with the electric shift.  If the battery is really flat it does not push enough current to shift is the only thing.


Whitetailer


----------

